# I need bearing sizes for the 6500 ABU level wind wormgear



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

Yup I am going all out baby!

I plan on hot rodding the "levelwinds" on my 6501C4 and 5601C4 and 5501C3 with CERAMIC BEARINGS...

I have a couple of questions..

1. Has anyone out there ever done this before?

2. Will I self destruct if I do this?

3. What size bearings do I need to order? I know I need 2 of them for inside that level wind worm gear... what sizes? Also what other parts do I need? Washers? Bolts? etc?

Thanks for your advise...


----------



## ADIDAF (Mar 24, 2004)

*ceramic levelwind bearings*

this website sells a kit for the levelwind bearings, 
Check it out 
http://www.harborside.com/~alcgbor/ReelMeister.html


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

*Thanks I have that info thanks but I want to use 2 ceramic bearings*

Thanks for that link I have that info but its for a "single" ceramic bearing upgrade.. I want to put 2 ceramics in the levelwind...  

I am trying to figure out a way to put 2 cermic bearings into a c4 level wind.. the c4 already had one bering in there I have learned its a size 3x7x3... cool I can find a ceramic cversion of that... but is the other one on the other end the same size?


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

I converted a CS Mag Elite from a C3 to a C5 setup -- added 2 bearings on the levelwind worm. I'm not sure about the size of the second bearing. It's behind the brass levelwind gear and is part of the worm assembly. As I recall, the outside diameters of the two ball bearings are the same.

To upgrade my reel to C5 specs, I replaced the worm assembly, the shroud around the worm drive and the ball bearing on the right end of the worm. The bearings Abu uses for the C5 are NOT stainless. This is a big problem in the salt where I use the reel. 

Would definitely like to know how to get at the bearing without destroying the worm assembly. Please let me know if you come up with a solution. I would love to replace the the bearings with ceramics. That would solve a big problem!

Dan


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Hybrid ceramic bearings rust just as easily as regular bearings , I have yet to see full ceramic bearings being offered in reel sizes but can't imagine they are cheap considering than hybrids are around $40 a pair . 
Titanium corrosion resistant bearings are the latest but I haven't seen many offered for fishing yet other than some 3 and 4 X10x4 bearings for tournament reels on ebayUK .


----------



## FisherDan (Jun 8, 2003)

Connman -- 

Thanks for the tip on the ceramics. Hadn't considered what metal was used to make the bearing race. 

Guess I'll still have to keep the oil bottle handy when fishing the surf with my C5 Mag Elite. The other alternative, if and when the bearings rust, is to put the reel back to stock. I haven't gained very much distance with the upgrade anyway. I average 120 yards throwing a 2 oz. Stingsilver "Fatty" with or without the mod.

Dan


----------

